# Cigarette Smoke



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Would like to hear what you guys think about pigeons being exposed to smoke from cigarettes. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

How are you?

I myself don't think it is a good idea to smoke around pigeons, as pigeons have a sensitive respiratory system. I don't know if anyone ever did a study on it, but if it is toxic for them to be exposed to heated teflon, candles, etc, I wouldn't expose them to cigarettes either. If it is known to cause cancer in humans, I'd bet it would be harmful to their type lungs too!

Treesa


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I won't go into the details of what I have learned over the years from taking in parrots that were around smokers (one of my 'tiel hens died from being raised by a smoker, her lungs just were too weak) because it is way to long but you can find it pretty easy on the net.

Look up smoking with Parrots instead, there will be more there as it is most common since parrots are pimarily indoors and get subjected to it more the a pigeon would. The baisic information can transfer over and would be the same with all birds.

Hope this helps and you find what you are looking for!  
Christina


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Phyll,


If one has fresh Air from open Windows and so on, and one or two smokers, I doubt it would matter enough to mention. 


Certainly not as much as paraphin 'Candles' or scented ones being the worst of all for coating one's lungs with vaporized 'wax' and toxic by-products.

Tobacco being a member of the broader Nightshade family of Plants, is relatively friendly moderation in the form of Cigarettes.

Smokers are almost never liable to getting Parkinnson's Disease for one thing.Many other obscure benifits also occur.

Teflon which is heated a good deal, and many aerosols are not 'friendly'...wall to wall 'carpets' are VERY unfriendly...central heating and cooling is way UN-friendly.

Moderate smokeing around them, having doors or windows open...I see no problem...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I don't have any birds in my house...I just look after the ferals. But, I think if I did have house birds, I would avoid smoking around them. Since their respiratory systems seem so delicate, I think I would be afraid to take the chance...( and I AM a smoker, fyi).

In a previous thread concerning household hazards, Cynthia provided the following link:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1912&articleid=3110

The article focused on pet birds, but I would think that it would apply to all birds kept indoors. Here is what it has to say in reference to smoke and fumes:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smoke and Fumes

A bird's respiratory tract is very different from that of a mammal's, and actually concentrates any smoke or fumes in the air, making them markedly more toxic. Basically, by the time an odor is strong enough for you to smell it (or even before that), the chemical could be damaging your bird's respiratory tract. The following should all be considered dangerous around birds:

Smoke from any source is hazardous. Secondhand smoke from cigars and cigarettes can cause chronic eye, skin, and respiratory disease. Install smoke and carbon monoxide alarms. Tobacco is also toxic, so remove any whole or smoked cigars or cigarettes before allowing your bird access to a room.

Marijuana, which can cause depression and regurgitation.

Gasoline, kerosene, lighter fluid, and other petroleum products.

Paint, wood stains and preservatives, mineral spirits, turpentine, paint remover, paint thinner, and other solvents.

Cleaning supplies and disinfectants including bleach, phenols, ammonia, pine oil, spot remover, window cleaning solution, floor and furnisher polish.

Scented candles, potpourri, tea tree oils, essential oils, air fresheners.

Perfumes, hairsprays, room deodorizers, deodorant, nail polish remover, and anything with a propellant.

Other items that can give off fumes such as glues, permanent markers, and mothballs.

Do not use the above items in the presence of birds. If they are being used in large areas of the house, it is best to remove the bird from the house temporarily.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, hope this is helpful.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just an add-on to other posts regarding tobacco smoking, it's not just the tobacco in the cigarette that could be irritating, but the chemical additives and preservatives to standard cigarettes that are also in the smoke.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

FP is exactly right and it's not just the smoke itself either!  Lin and Christina brought up very good points as well and there are even other factors about smoking that are dangerous. 

I found out that even handling your birds without washing your hands afterwards can be very bad for them. I'm a chronic hand washer by nature but there are times I haven't washed my hands before handling my birds and I smoke too. I do not smoke anywhere near my own birds because I've always heard that even small amounts with open windows is potentially harmful to them.

We all know how bad smoking is for people and even second hand smoke is just as bad. Since birds have such an intricate respiratory system, the effects and chances of it harming them is increased 10 fold easily.

Here are just a couple of good links I found about cigarette smoke and birds:

http://www.parrotpassionsuk.com/Advice/smoking.htm

http://www.seattleveterinaryspecialists.com/libr/smoking.htm


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Smoke*

Greetings, 2 nd hand smoke is not good for us. Therefore it can't be good for birds.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

When I got Keys (my very first pigeon) my mother was a smoker.
We couldn't affored the bird seed, grit, and supplies to care for him, so my mother gave up smoking so we can get the supplies!!!!!!   
She saying pigeons saved her lungs (and ours).
Next week is to be her _*2nd*_ year of bieng a non-smoker!!
I'm so pround of her.  
Hilary Dawn

PS- just my opinionm, but you should be smoking in the first place if you value your life and other peoples' around you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Keys & Eyegone said:


> She saying pigeons saved her lungs (and ours).
> Next week is to be her _*2nd*_ year of bieng a non-smoker!!
> I'm so pround of her.
> Hilary Dawn


Hi Hilary, 

What an achievement for your mom, congratulations to her


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone, your input was very helpful.

Hilary ~ Yeay for your mother! I know it's hard to stop smoking. It was very kind of her to make that sacrifice for you & Keys.

Phyll


----------

